# How do you remove asphalt spray?



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Not really on the barn, but concrete retaining walls, siding, garage doors…..I am NOT a happy camper. It poured after the company finished the driveway (I told them it was going to rain….)and it splattered EVERYWHERE. Now, naturally, they are not answering the phone. Yes, I will see them in court However, I am more concerned with removing it! Shall I contact another company? Is there something I can use that will be OK for the different surfaces?? I am sick over this. House is not even 3 years old.:evil:

Oh-and of course, the driveway needs RE doing.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Okay you'll need rubber gloves, a synthetic, nylon is best, scrub brush and a concrete cleaner rated to remove tough oils, something like sodium hydroxide works well.

Mix the cleaner per the instructions on the bottle, strengthen it if you need to.

Wet the concrete with water and apply the cleaner, if it begins to dry, mist it or dampen it with water. Let the cleaner sit, per the directions, typically an hour or so. Just keep it wet, LOL, this is very important, do not let it dry!

After an hour or so, use the scrub brush to see if the asphalt is lifting. If not apply again until desired results. 

Once it's finally off, rinse the concrete off thoroughly.

If that does not work, I'd call in a pro-team.

Good luck in court.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

If you are earnestly going to take them to court, would it not be better for you to pay a company/person to do the clean up so that you have a proper paper trail to present to the court? If I was a judge (which I certainly am not), I would be more inclined to take a paid invoice at face value over someone saying they spent x amount of time cleaning up after the fact.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

That is sort of my thought. Since they still have not returned a phone call, I will try that on Monday. Small claims is limited to $3K, so we will see.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Man, what a mess! This is a job for pros, IMO. Do you have any idea HOW MANY HOURS you would be at this for without the right equipment and solutions? I'm not even sure you could get it off. Trisodium phosphate might work, but talk about elbow grease.

It might require pargeing the barriers. Don't know what to do about the vinyl on the column and house siding. Door could be done with TSP maybe and then repainted. Pay a pro and collect in court. This is a big job.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I called a pro a while ago. He is going to give me a number, and he said it will be a challenge for sure. Many times you end up doing more damage trying to get it off things like the siding, pillars and doors (which are not painted). It would help some if these idiots would at least tell me what product they used. So So Angry. And this is not my house as such…my kids live there…I live across the street. (with a gravel driveway that will stay that way!)


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

So you had the asphalt coated? Assuming that it'd be water proof and prevent the obvious problems of heaving and such?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Asphalt needs sealing every couple of years. Just maintenance.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Update: We paid pro's to clean it and it came out really well. Not perfect, but OK. I have gone to the local authorities and filed a small claims case for the amount of the cleanup, and the amount to redo the driveway come spring, wince it is now partly covered.

The court date is the night before Thanksgiving, which I am sure this idiot loved. I sure did, as my family will be here (especially DH) for support.

Today I received a "Past Due" bill from these idiots…really? See you in court.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

What did the professionals do to fix it?


----------



## Horse Poor (Aug 20, 2008)

I can see why you are ****ed! My guess would be muriac acid would work. Be careful with whatever you use…if it cleans spray from where you don't want it, it will just as easily clean it from where you do.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You've got it sorted out now but when we were kids and they used to re-surface our lane with tar and gravel we always got covered in the stuff and our mum would clean us off with cheap margarine.
I think WD40 does a decent job too and petrol (gasoline) - you have to wash well with soapy water once the stuffs done its job


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Actually-it tools a LOT of labor, and because we are right next to a lake, we are limited as to chemicals. That said, they used "Goof Off" in huge amounts and scrubbed with non-abrasive scubbies for the siding, trim and garage doors. Some of the trim is a little yellowed, and the rubber around the garage door did not come 100% clean, but after the sun helps even it out next summer, you will never know.

For the concrete-they used a biodegradable product called "Purple Power", sprayed on, let it sit, scrubbed with a deck brush, rinsed, then applied Dawn dish soap, scrubbed and rinsed. The one side that gets more sun this time of year is not as good as the other, but very acceptable for sure. 

Will be interesting to see what happens in court. I have copious amounts of pictures, and I am hoping he will not show up given the holiday. But even if I prevail, the issue will be getting him to pay. I am betting I will have to get the Sheriffs to help with that. The guy turns out to be a real scum ball.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

That's the problems with the Courts, you win but they can't really make the guy pay. But maybe you could get lien on any property he owns. He'll pay up when he wants a loan, refinance or sale.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, he has a little strip plaza-3 stores. The Asphalt office, and antique store and -get this-used cars. THe sheriffs enforce, and yes, we would get a lien.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hopefully it works out for you in court, hey maybe you'll wind up with an antique store, LOL JK. ;-), but seriously, good luck.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Soooo-update. Tonite was court. DH went with me, and we took all our written narrative with dates, who I spoke to (or messages left, in this case), and copious pictures of the damage. The "Plaintiff" also showed up. The justice asked me for my side, and I went through the time line and explained what happened, and showed the pictures. Then it was the "other guys" turn. His defense-I was rude and obnoxious. No lie, that was the best he could come up with. When it was my turn to answer-I simply said-if we had gotten a simple phone call and SOME recognition that there was an issue-we would probably not be there. Justice kept all my receipts, pictures, etc, and said he would let us know within 30 days what his decision was. So-we will see. I think at one point DH thought I would reach out and kill the guy, so his hand gently went on mine…..helped for sure. DH's impression of the other guy was the same as mine. He is a bully. He constantly interrupts, etc. But-apparently he was intimidated by me! lol.

Have a nice holiday all-I will update when we get our "verdict".


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Guy sounds like a real winner. Wow.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

*We won~~*

Just got word today that we won the claim. The company has 30 days to pay. Tick, Tock……..

Justice prevails.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Yay!

Do you think they'll pay or will you/the court have to chase them for it?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Probably will have to have the sheriff collect it for me. We will see. He made it clear in court he has insurance to cover this type of thing, either way, we will get it, it is just when. I am pretty tenacious when it comes to stuff like this.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

In Canada a judgement isn't worth a pot to p*ss in or the window to throw it out.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*removing tar.*

hiya frankinbeans howdy dont use gasoliene petrol it will penetrate the tar deeper in to the concreat.
it will also cause you new tarmac drive dammage to.
we use to use a product called disclean here in the uk its acid based and its used for brickwork concreat and also for cleaning side walks to.
i think if you have it were you are it wil solve your problem.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks michael-it has already been removed by professionals using all environmentally safe products, since we are on a lake. Thanks tho~

Saddlebag-I am hoping he will pay. As I said, I am pretty tenacious when it comes to this stuff, and since he owns 3 businesses I will place a lien if I have to. Anyone want a used car? (one of his businesses….lol)


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*removeing tar.*

thats great news that you have got it cleaned up and i had a deep thought when you said you live by a lake.
after the disclean we apply here we wash it off with fresh water.
it kills the acid and dilutes it.
take care and good luck.


----------

